# Lawyer from India



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,

I am a lawyer and currently practicing law in India. I am willing to re-locate to Thailand. Is there any possibility of getting employment in Thailand considering the fact that i a law graduate in India. I also have extensive working experience in Indian Capital Markets and Financial Markets.

Regards


----------



## richardrob (Sep 29, 2021)

Has anyone had their criminal record expunged?


----------

